# [Nvidia] GTC Keynote 2021



## maltamonk




----------



## maltamonk

Thinking about cleaning that hob mantle and backsplash makes me cringe.

Oooh and is that a crocodile coat? Ahh he changed coats 3/4 way though!


----------



## Celcius

The new cpu seems cool. Does it use ARM?


----------



## maltamonk

That's the premise, but may be difficult for Nvidia if their acquisition gets blocked. If it does I'm sure (I'm not sure) it'll be a "joint" venture.


----------



## Kpjoslee

maltamonk said:


> That's the premise, but may be difficult for Nvidia if their acquisition gets blocked. If it does I'm sure (I'm not sure) it'll be a "joint" venture.


None of the stuff they showed today requires ARM acquisition to go through.


----------



## T.Sharp

Are they using some kind of integrated power stages with FETs on top of the inductors? What the heck am I looking at?


----------



## Kana Chan

https://www.mouser.com/new/intel/intel-enpirion-powersocs/


Could be one of those from a different company?


----------



## geriatricpollywog

T.Sharp said:


> What the heck am I looking at?


Your next computer. Nvidia GPUs are basically self contained supercomputers and it no longer makes sense for them to rely on the CPU for instructions. I hope they release a GPU with 48GB shared VRAM and a SoC CPU that doesn’t even require a motherboard.


----------



## T.Sharp

Kana Chan said:


> https://www.mouser.com/new/intel/intel-enpirion-powersocs/
> 
> 
> Could be one of those from a different company?


Yeah that was the closest thing I could find too.



0451 said:


> Your next computer. Nvidia GPUs are basically self contained supercomputers and it no longer makes sense for them to rely on the CPU for instructions. I hope they release a GPU with 48GB shared VRAM and a SoC CPU that doesn’t even require a motherboard.


Yeah, that's what I'm waiting for, a single chip with GPU and CPU that actually kicks ass. Having them on the same board works too I guess. What I think would be really cool is an FPGA with tons of cores that can be configured on the fly for graphics or regular compute tasks. Imagine if a chip could balance itself when gaming, designating the exact ratio for compute and 3D that is needed to put 100% of the chip to use. No CPU bottlenecking the GPU or GPU bottlenecking the CPU. 🤔


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Yes


T.Sharp said:


> Yeah that was the closest thing I could find too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I'm waiting for, a single chip with GPU and CPU that actually kicks ass. Having them on the same board works too I guess. What I think would be really cool is an FPGA with tons of cores that can be configured on the fly for graphics or regular compute tasks. Imagine if a chip could balance itself when gaming, designating the exact ratio for compute and 3D that is needed to put 100% of the chip to use. No CPU bottlenecking the GPU or GPU bottlenecking the CPU. 🤔


Yes, no more PCIE bottlenecking either. The CPU will be on the same PCB as the GPU with optical traces inbetween. In 10 years the whole concept of buying a “card” and sticks of memory and slotting them into a motherboard with RGB lights will seem as ridiculous as a Honda Civic with a body kit and neon lights. You won’t have to build and tune your computer anymore, courtesy of Nvidia.


----------



## maltamonk

I'm not with y'all on that enthusiasm. What I see is a need to replace an entire system now instead of a single component to remain relevant. I like the modularity of today's systems.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

maltamonk said:


> I'm not with y'all on that enthusiasm. What I see is a need to replace an entire system now instead of a single component to remain relevant. I like the modularity of today's systems.


You should get into retro computing. Even the cards have card slots! The YT channel Lazy Game Reviews is a great place to start.


----------

